# Nice shovel bill



## WalleyeGuy

Got this one hunting with a friend over in Akron Monday morning.
It is going on the wall this year.


----------



## Toxic

He'll make a nice wall trophy for ya! They are a very unique bird.


----------



## ezbite

nice looking bird, im not sure if i ever saw one in the wild or dead on a chair either


----------



## beatsworkin

Lousiana smiling mallard.....saw a group of 20 or so at Pickerington Ponds on Christmas Eve. That is a nicely plummed bird for this time of year, our Louisiana hosts said they don't reach full plummage till late winter early spring.


----------



## JimmyZ

Aint worth the crap to eat. They stick that long spoon bill in the mud and filter out little organism's to eat. Notice the little screen like stuff on the bill. I usually pass on em if I see that bill. That however is a beautiful drake I would definitly put on the wall.


----------



## Kaiser878

I am way envious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishman

Great looking bird!


----------



## lovemylabs

I'd be very proud to put that one on my wall. nice bird


----------



## BFG

To mount one would the the only reason to shoot one. 

Great looking spoonie...


----------



## onthewater

Gee BFG, those spoonies aren't any worse eating than all those skanky Buffs and Goldeneyes you shoot up on the lake.
Congrats on the nice bird Walleyeguy.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

& dont forget about them Gansers tating like poop also guys.
Why do you think, that in just about every recipe you read for wild fowl, they throw the spice cabnet to it.
Thanks for the congrats.
Hope you all have the chance to get one as nice or nicer one day soon.


----------

